
My Technical Co-Founder Quit the Day Before I Got My Y Combinator Interview - tim333
https://medium.com/the-f-suite/my-technical-co-founder-quit-the-day-before-i-got-my-y-combinator-interview-759482562fcc#.k1n1ig5qw
======
jcr
previous hn discussion with the author, emmiechang

96 points, by emmiechang, 481 days ago, 12 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609398](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8609398)

